# Forum sigs.....



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Can we have image and animated sigs? 

Pretty pls?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nope

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mook


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow that was fast! lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That's what Mrs Mook keeps on saying!!








:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

He's not known as "15 second Mook" for nothing.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

When he was younger he was known as '8 minutes 50 seconds Mook' :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah mook

More voters


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

im gonna issue some infractions for those comments!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

And he did!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> And he did!




You're lucky, I've just been hit with a chair. Look, he's doing it again :chairshot


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Animated sigs?

No thanks!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Trev said:


> Animated sigs?
> 
> No thanks!


I wasn't suggesting you would be forced to use them, might be nice to have the choice. 

Actually, I am not that interested in animated ones, images would be nice though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> And he did!


eat my points bitch!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Seen the state of other forums that allow animated sigs or images?

They look utter shite, a cross between a christmas tree and Piccadilly Circus uke:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

NAGTROC looks nice!

(Apart from the crazy, usually not very funny, animtated ones!)

Ok ok, how about just images then.... small ones.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> eat my points bitch!


Certainly. Would Sir like me to spit them out or swallow them?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gargle


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Will I get my point removed then?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Elliott_GTR said:


> I wasn't suggesting you would be forced to use them, might be nice to have the choice.
> 
> Actually, I am not that interested in animated ones, images would be nice though.


I don't want to see them - they look CRAP.

IMO of course


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Will I get my point removed then?


only if you snowball it afterwards


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Elliott_GTR said:


> NAGTROC looks nice!
> 
> (Apart from the crazy, usually not very funny, animtated ones!)
> 
> Ok ok, how about just images then.... small ones.




Elliot...........no means no!!!








:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> only if you snowball it afterwards


I'm over 25 FFS, you'll have to explain (graphically).


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm over 25 FFS, you'll have to explain (graphically).



I was wondering that too, but I was too afraid to ask :nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

type it into pornhub. lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

btw, what point?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just googled it and it all seems like good clean fun!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> type it into pornhub. lol




OMFG, if only I had the sense not to do that when somebody was stood next to me. Just had to explain why the **** I watched that. Great, another fine mess I've got myself into 








:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Some animated bouncing B**bs wouldn't go amiss, surely LOL


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> Some animated bouncing B**bs wouldn't go amiss, surely LOL


MMmm the arguement is strong in this one :bowdown1:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Some animated bouncing B**bs wouldn't go amiss, surely LOL



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEVE*
























:chuckle:


----------

